# Raw Pasta recipe



## stephanie_munger (Mar 27, 2017)

*Cinnamon Beet Pasta*

Serves 4-6
10 cherry tomatoes
1 large red beet
5 red stems of Swiss chard, chopped
1 handful of cilantro
1 handful basil, shredded
Sprig of fresh thyme
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
6 large zucchinis

Cut zucchinis into pasta using a vegetable pasta-making machine called a spirolizeror a mandolin so that they resemble long noodles. Place the zucchinis into a drainer to drain.
Blend the other ingredients until smooth. Put the pasta in the bowl and pour it over the pasta and serve.

Calories: 1284 Fat: 79g Cholesterol: 0mg Sodium: 373 mg Carb: 26g Dietary Fiber: 7g Sugars: 22g Protein: 8g.

Read more: http://www.pinewoodhealth.ca/blog/general-category/delicious-raw-pasta-recipes/


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice, except it's not pasta.
Maybe we could call it a salad?


----------

